# Receptacles above suspended ceilings..



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried doing a search for old threads on this topic and no luck.

I read Article 406 and information is not there. 

Every store that has neon signs in the windows has the transformer above dropped ceiling :no:

Anyone know what NEC article that is where it says receptacles are not permitted above suspended ceilings.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It's not the receptacle that's the issue, it's the flexible cord.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

400.8 (2) does not permit it, but 400.7 (3) does permit it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> It's not the receptacle that's the issue, it's the flexible cord.


Anything that plugs into a receptacle has a flexible cord 

So I can have a receptacle, just can't permanently plug something into it?:blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Anything that plugs into a receptacle has a flexible cord
> 
> So I can have a receptacle, just can't permanently plug something into it?:blink:


Read the uses permitted and uses not permitted in section 400.7 and 8. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for the following: 

(3) Connection of portable luminaires, portable and mobile signs, or appliances



To me a neon sign is a mobile sign. 

Btw, nothing beats a good BAGELS sign in neon.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Read the uses permitted and uses not permitted in section 400.7 and 8. :thumbsup:


Just did.. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm just waiting for someone to ask how a neon sign is considered to be mobile.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Read this thread.. where I got the receptacle not permitted above suspended ceilings 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/hospital-light-12871/


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Read this thread.. where I got the receptacle not permitted above suspended ceilings
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/hospital-light-12871/


Perhaps the luminaire is considered to be portable, you know for maintenance and such. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm just waiting for someone to ask how a neon sign is considered to be mobile.


OK, you asked for it.....how is a neon sign mobile?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for the following:
> 
> (3) Connection of portable luminaires, portable and mobile signs, or appliances
> 
> ...


Nothing in 400.7 specifically allows cords above ceilings for any use.

You cannot comply with the NEC and have a cord above a ceiling.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Nothing in 400.7 specifically allows cords above ceilings for any use.
> 
> You cannot comply with the NEC and have a cord above a ceiling.


 
*
400.7 Uses Permitted.
(A) Uses. ​*​​​​Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for
the following:
(1) Pendants
(2) Wiring of luminaires
(3) Connection of portable luminaires, portable and mobile
signs, or appliances
(4) Elevator cables
(5) Wiring of cranes and hoists
(6) Connection of utilization equipment to facilitate frequent
interchange
(7) Prevention of the transmission of noise or vibration
(8) Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical
connections are specifically designed to permit
ready removal for maintenance and repair, and the
appliance is intended or identified for flexible cord
connection
(9) Connection of moving parts​
(10) Where specifically permitted elsewhere in this _Code_


Why are these uses not code compliant? :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Why are these uses not code compliant? :blink:


There are unless it is above a ceiling.










Please note when it say under a raised floor it means a raised floor that complies with Article 645.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob.. I was just thinking to myself you are right 99% of the time when it come to code issues and you must be looking for something.. I was right :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> OK, you asked for it.....how is a neon sign mobile?


Because if you need to move it out of the way you can, easily, that's why it has a cord on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Bob.. I was just thinking to myself you are right 99% of the time when it come to code issues and you must be looking for something.. I was right :laughing: :thumbup:


 

About the only thing you could plug into the receptacle in Bob's post is a wallwart


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't make me break out the Tom Holt drawings!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Don't make me break out the Tom Holt drawings!


Don't you mean Tom(Henry), (Mike) Holt?:whistling2:


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Don't you mean Tom(Henry), (Mike) Holt?:whistling2:


 
me tinks he meaned what he say and sayed what he mean :thumbup1:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I just put receps in the suspended ceiling tiles face down where they want signs and tell them thats the code live it love it!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Because if you need to move it out of the way you can, easily, that's why it has a cord on it. :thumbsup:


:laughing:I wasn't really looking for an answer silly! I know that.............:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it a receptacle, or a disconnect? Cant a receptacle be a disconnect? I might be way off, but seems like I was told something like that before..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Is it a receptacle, or a disconnect? Cant a receptacle be a disconnect? I might be way off, but seems like I was told something like that before..


The cord and plug from the appliance can be plugged into an outlet. That can be your disconnect. I've seen 110v water heaters like this.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I was told that it had to be mounted downwards in the ceiling, and you had to use some sort o twist lock plug/outlet, or locking outlet


----------

